
Austrian far-right party wins first round of presidential election - Thedeath
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/apr/24/austrian-far-right-wins-first-round-presidential-election-norbert-hofer
======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"Austria’s anti-immigration far right has triumphed in the first round of the
presidential election"

The same issues propelling the US Republican Presidential primary race are
winning in parts of Europe.

A reduction or elimination of H1B visas in the USA would put upward pressure
on domestic tech salaries.

